# What is this



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I saw this and it makes me want a salt tank,


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moorish idol ..very hard to keep,especially for a beginner...they usually don't feed well in aquariuma..so in turn they starve to death


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks Pack,i got freinds and family that keep salt so i would not be going into it blinde,and they said the same thing you did about this moorish idol,just so many cool salt fish,this one realy caught my eye.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah Salt Water Experts say it is the hardest salt water fish to keep in an aquarium.... But hey FINDING NEMO DID IT! WHAT?


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

are they related to Heniochus?









we had them at my pet store, i always thought the fish from finding nemo was a heniochus


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

it says right there on the glass

also a cow fish, and a black dog face puffer

didnt you want one The Pack


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> it says right there on the glass
> 
> also a cow fish, and a black dog face puffer
> 
> didnt you want one The Pack











no dis sweet lu,but this fish was not listed on the glass,the lfs idiot did not know what it was,the boss orderd it and it came in when he was not there.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oops









i ahte it when fish store owners dont even know their stock


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> are they related to Heniochus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it was a moorish idol in the movie.

heniochus or the poor man moorish idol as there refered to... do very well in aquarium life and belong to the butterfly family(they look great in shoals)...and the moorish belongs to a different family..but i can't remember the scientific family name at the moment


----------

